# schoenberg Gurre-Lieder



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I heard this on YouTube for the first time wow, i dont know what version i heard but it was magical, *what the best version?* of this piece 2hours longs.

Israel orchestral philharmonc? or the german orchestra? *what is the best conductor?*that about it, i was wondering if you guys heard this yet?

:tiphat:


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

Chailly for me (which may be the version you heard on YouTube).

Ozawa's is extremely popular, and very good, but I still prefer Chailly for this work.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Boulez is always my go-to for modern music interpretations. I love his cooly intelligent disposition.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2014)

I only have the Boulez, but it's certainly one of my favorite Schoenberg recordings.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I think that for something that oozes "Hochromantik" like Gurre-Lieder You can't go wrong with Rafael Kubelik, his recording with the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra on DG is the ultimate indulgence, his soloists starting with Hertha Töpper, Lorenz Fehenberger & Inge Borkh gives the right kind of aural sound for Jacobsen's text!

/ptr


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't remember which other versions I have heard but I go with the Chailly, it has no weaknesses and plenty of strengths as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Xavier (Jun 7, 2012)

Abbado is my favorite:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51p7sp9WuHL._SY300_.jpg


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I also go to Chailly. I have it in this cover:










But its now available at a bargain price in this Decca double set:


----------

